
WHO says Africa will not be a testing ground for any vaccine - isaac1
https://africafeeds.com/2020/04/06/who-says-africa-will-not-be-a-testing-ground-for-any-vaccine/
======
rahmaniacc
The pandemic is really bringing out the personalities of civilians, scientists
and world leaders alike, from people hoarding essential supplies to scientist
making racist remarks like this to world leaders stopping the export of masks
and other kinds of aid to the neighbors. "Hangover from the colonial
mentality" is the best way to phrase this. Hope the scientists really meant it
when the apologized and we all behave like the civilized people we claim to
be!

